# Recommendations for a 58mm tamper



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi. I have a 58mm Motta for my gaggia classic, but it now seems far too small, like rattling a stick in a bucket. I think this is affecting my prep consistency...I currently do a silly north, south, east, west tamp to ensure the edges are compressed and it makes me look like an obsessive compulsive (although the stopwatch and scales don't help my cause there).

What diameter tamper is a best fit for just a normal straight tamp? Do I need a convex for best edge compression (I have an ims basket)? And finally are there any makes that spring to mind that don't cost the earth?

I guess I could get the Motta competition, but thought I'd ask for your experiences.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Torr make nice tampers that are a snug fit. @coffeechap might have a few?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

58.55mm Torrs are a very snug fit. They're a delight to use too.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Torr looks the business. I have a Motta 58.4mm which does the job fine, and easily available.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I make my own and I still use a torr. @coffeechap is the man to ask


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I use 58.5 mm and it works for original baskets and all premium.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. The torrs certainly are a thing of beauty, though with a price tag to match. I guess I hadn't considered them.

Wow 58.55mm sounds very tight, surely almost bordering on interference fit.

Has anyone preferred convex to flat?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Barista Hustle are a nice example of minimalist design, not too expensive, I've got the white model but the black ones look even nicer


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

jj-x-ray said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The torrs certainly are a thing of beauty, though with a price tag to match. I guess I hadn't considered them.
> 
> Wow 58.55mm sounds very tight, surely almost bordering on interference fit.
> 
> Has anyone preferred convex to flat?


With the 58.55 I do turn it as I remove it from the basket, otherwise it can suck some coffee out with it.

I have flat & convex and can't say I've noticed a huge difference.

The convex is more fun to spin on a worktop.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a convex Motta and a Torr sharp edge (you can nutate in the basket, even though it's a tight fit). Can't fault the Torr.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

IMS baskets can take 58.5 without an issue. Just don't assume all baskets and tampers are created equal and to the same tight standards.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The torrs certainly are a thing of beauty, though with a price tag to match. I guess I hadn't considered them.
> 
> Wow 58.55mm sounds very tight, surely almost bordering on interference fit.
> 
> Has anyone preferred convex to flat?


Here's an interesting Chris Baca vid about tampers, he speaks about the differences between convex and flat at 3.05 but the whole thing is probably worth a watch.






I've got a Rhinoware push style tamper which is great for someone like me who's still learning as it cuts down on variables.

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rhinowares-flat-tamper-58-5mm.html

I use it with one of these distribution tools

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espresso-Distributor-Leveler-Macaron-Portafilter/dp/B075PG5BX1/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1524925578&sr=8-2&keywords=distribution+tool+coffee


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I've got a lovely Torr 58.5 for sale at present in the sale section.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Planter said:


> I've got a lovely Torr 58.5 for sale at present in the sale section.


Thanks planter onlt just seen that, but I've already got in touch with coffeechap, who is sorting me out.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

thanks for everyones help.............. @coffeechap sorted me out a lovely flat trap Torr. He also invited me in for some wonderful coffee from his Astoria Perla lever 1 group. I even got to see his Aladdin's cave of machines, grinders and coffee related stuff....a stunning treasure trove!

cheers


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OHH nice I would love to have a rummage through it all,haha


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ok i was a bit sceptical, but the Torr is amazing.........looks fantastic, feels great in the hand, fits like a glove in the IMS, no more weird tamping routine, just pressure, polish and pour









thanks again @coffeechap


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Photos please


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I tried last night, but my phone is crap and so was the lighting. It's got an African black wood handle...which just looks black from a distance but up close has an almost iridescent dark brown appearance....I wanted to capture that if possible.

I'll have another go tonight


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> I tried last night, but my phone is crap and so was the lighting. It's got an African black wood handle...which just looks black from a distance but up close has an almost iridescent dark brown appearance....I wanted to capture that if possible.
> 
> I'll have another go tonight


Sounds like it could be the near identical twin to my torr trap convex. 

Good luck with the photo, I've never managed to do it justice.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice! I've got a couple of Torr Goldfinger tampers, both courtesy of Coffeechap (the walnut and black convex one was on special offer and the flat trap I was lucky enough to win at a forum meet!)

They are both items of luxury and extravagance that I treasure and use with pleasure each day. Overall i think i prefer the flat, mainly because of the positive feedback it gives. Some days are convex days - I can't explain why I pick one over the other - sometimes I just have a funny feeling the convex will be better but this is utterly unsubstantiated gut feel. The convex feels more forgiving but slightly vague. Can't say I've noticed a difference in result though as they're both a good fit in my VST. It's relegated my 58.35 walnut and black Made By Knock. That is also an excellent functional tamper and looks good, at a much lower price, but isn't such kit porn by a country mile.









_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Nice! I've got a couple of Torr Goldfinger tampers, both courtesy of Coffeechap (the walnut and black convex one was on special offer and the flat trap I was lucky enough to win at a forum meet!)
> 
> They are both items of luxury and extravagance that I treasure and use with pleasure each day. Overall i think i prefer the flat, mainly because of the positive feedback it gives. Some days are convex days - I can't explain why I pick one over the other - sometimes I just have a funny feeling the convex will be better but this is utterly unsubstantiated gut feel. The convex feels more forgiving but slightly vague. Can't say I've noticed a difference in result though as they're both a good fit in my VST. It's relegated my 58.35 walnut and black Made By Knock. That is also an excellent functional tamper and looks good, at a much lower price, but isn't such kit porn by a country mile.
> 
> ...


Here's my Torr that I got from CoffeeChap. It's a beauty. Not sure of the model though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks same as mine @joey24dirt (minus the skateboard handle obviously!) Unless I'm mistaken it's a 58.5 Goldfinger black convex. Nice piece of coffee porn. 

_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Looks same as mine @joey24dirt (minus the skateboard handle obviously!) Unless I'm mistaken it's a 58.5 Goldfinger black convex. Nice piece of coffee porn.
> 
> _______
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Mine is flat. But yeah goldfinger rings a bell. I think I'll make a brass spacer for mine. Yours looks ace


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I should have got you to make me one for my flat GF then! Mine came without. I tried everywhere to find a spacer 23.5od by 13mm id x5 or 8 but no dice. The convex came with the brass spacer - the other one is a £2 bearing from eBay hahaha!

_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Best I could do with my wife's phone. Flash is the only way to pick out the grain.


----------

